# Uber "Connect" (Package delivery)



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

I only do Uber Eats but opt'd into the new Connect delivery. I had the "auto accept" trip requests on because I was working on a large quest. Next thing I know I'm on my way doing my first "Connect" trip. It was fairly painless, you meet someone and they give you a package, you drive to the destination and someone picks it up. No photos were needed, I thought that was a bit strange, but I guess it makes sense since there are actual people present at pickup and delivery. It was a 45min drive to the destination and I was paid $36.00 with no tip. I was a bit upset because I had to drive 45 min back to my home area. Luckily I had a quick double order before I made the trip back home. Lesson learned... if you're doing "Connect" do not have auto accept trips turned on. lol...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

GrumpZilla said:


> It was a 45min drive to the destination and I was paid $36.00 with no tip. I was a bit upset because I had to drive 45 min back to my home area.


You got paid at a rate of $24 an hour cash for 90 minutes of your time.

In my market I keep all that money due to my tax writeoffs, so, it is really like getting paid $32 pretax per hour.............

Do you still want to complain about deadheading ?

Connect trips are no different than Uber X or UE........they can go anywhere. Keep auto accept turned off at all times. Actually, I turn on "STOP new requests" during every single trip.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The rates on connect are horrendous. It's something like 45 or 50 cents a mile in my area. I don't know about anyone else but my vehicle costs money to run and that comes off the top.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> You got paid at a rate of $24 an hour cash for 90 minutes of your time.
> 
> In my market I keep all that money due to my tax writeoffs, so, it is really like getting paid $32 pretax per hour.............
> 
> ...


They pay a 3 or4 cents per mile and minute here..


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The rates for "Connect" in my market are the same as Uber X.....sometimes a dollar more, as in the trip I did last week, or sometimes a dollar less. But it's no matter, because I'll gladly take them.

I've done about 10 trips in the last year since it has been out.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

you lost me at "auto accept"


----------

